# A whole bottle of D2 in a single batch. Too much?.



## mje1980 (1/5/14)

I'm planning a beire de garde brune, and I was going to add half a bottle of D2 to it. Then I thought, why not the whole bottle?. It works out at less than 13% of total fermentables, and a beire de garde can handle a bit of sugaz, so why not. 

Thought I'd ask if anyone had done this??


----------



## manticle (1/5/14)

Done it in a dark strong a couple of times. Just do it over a few days.


----------



## mje1980 (1/5/14)

You and your incremental feeding . Cheers mate, I'll do it. The 3725 will eat the shit out of it either way haha


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/5/14)

This has got me wondering, how or from what would have come the color in a early beire de garde
considering it was a farm house ale , or is the Brune a modern take ?
Nev


----------



## mje1980 (1/5/14)

Your guess would be as good as mine mate, they would've used what they had I imagine good question. I've got the "farmhouse ales" book but I don't believe it mentions anything in particular in regards to darker malts. Great style though IMHO.

I just really like the flavour profile of the 3725 yeast, light Belgian esters, light phenols, a nice perfumy aroma, and nice dry maltiness.


----------



## mje1980 (2/5/14)

This beer is SG 1.054. So I might just dump it all in the boil. If it was a stronger one I think post boil feeding would be best but at this gravity I reckon it'll be ok. Have done similar with sugar in bigger beers so it should be fine. I'm a lazy brewer


----------

